# Lost Bengal - London



## DanielLondon

Hello, our Bengal (who will be 2 in two weeks) went missing this morning. We let him out at 6 am and he usually stays an hour or two and then comes for his breakfast. He doesn’t like to stay long in the morning...

Now it’s 1 am the following day and he still hasn’t returned. 

I know it’s not good to worry but any idea what could have happened? This has never happened before with him. Sometimes in the summer he likes to stay out a few hours late in the evening but never in the morning. And certainly not all day and night. 

We live in a suburb called Perivale in London and there’s an alleyway behind our house. I’m worried he got trapped in someone’s shed / garage or maybe somebody even ran him over and was too scared to contact us. 

We have distributed leaflets to ALL the houses surrounding our street stating we are offering a reward. I’m just worried the poor dear is suffering somewhere under the car. We went looking for him multiple times, the last was at 12:00 am where everything is quiet - there were no meows or noises in any of the alleyways 

yes he’s neutered.


----------



## Beth78

I'm sorry to see your cat is missing, unfortunately cats who are let outside do go missing and it's often a mystery what has happened to them. 
It sounds like you have been doing the right things to find him, I hope he does return unharmed.


----------



## Guest

Gosh I’m sorry about this. You must be very worried. Keep on going out and putting food out for him. And calling for him, particularly in the evening. Is he microchipped? Cats Protection can give some advice as to how to best try and trace him. Please put posters up with clear photos of him on lampposts. This is often very effective in tracing cats. Indeed I reunited a cat with its parent that way.


----------



## Calvine

Douglas' Dad said:


> Please put posters up with clear photos of him on lampposts


And any places where people stand around waiting (like bus shelters). Put him on your local Streetlife and as many Missing Cat sites as you can find. You will find FB will have one for your local area (sometimes opportunist cats visit a neighbour who thinks they are stray and feeds them). Ask his vet to display a poster. and local shops. But sadly, at the moment, many are being stolen to sell on or keep as lockdown pets, so hopefully he is microchipped. If he's Bengal, he probably looks like he's worth a fair bit. I wish you luck in finding him.


----------

